# Help identify plants



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

We really like the arrangement and mix but I was not sure if this listing is for this tank or not. What is the red just below the fish and what is the red to the right of the fish? Are the rest of the plants;

_Anubias barteri var. Coffeefolia
Anubias barteri var. nana (Dwarf Anubias)

Barclaya longifolia, red and green forms (Asian Barclaya)

Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne willisi lucens
Cryptocoryne undulata

Echinodorus bleheri "Ruffled" (Ruffled Amazon Sword)
Echinodorus "Ozelot" (Red-Spot Ocelot Sword)
Echinodorus x "Red Flame"
E.barthii X E. horemanii Red (Veronica Sword)

Glossostigma elatinoides (Glossostigma)
Hydrocotyl sp. (Pennywort)
Ludwiga repens x. "Palustris" (Broad Leaf Lud)

Micranthemum micranthemoides (Baby tears)

Nymphaea lotus "zenkeri" (Tiger Lotus)

Rotala macranda

Sagittaria chilensis (Broadleaf Sagittaria)_


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I think the plant underneath the fish is tiger lotus and the red to the right of them is ludwiga. I could be wrong.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

That is definately a red tiger lotus underneath. It looks like to the right is Rotala Macranda, but I could be wrong.

Matt


----------

